# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - April 2011



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
031350UTC Apr 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6062:mujahideen-clash-with-invaders-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with invaders in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 31 March 2011 16:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 31 – Cowardly US invaders fled Panjwaee’s Zangawat area after  taking on deadly casualties from heavy fighting which broke out at 10:00 am when  the invaders tried to carry out an operation. The number of dead and wounded  invaders is not known however a rocket launcher and 2 binoculars were seized.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6077:deadly-fighting-takes-place-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly fighting takes place in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 April 2011 10:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 01 – A 2-hour firefight broke between Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate and American terrorists yesterday afternoon when the invaders tried to  carry out an operation in Sanghisar’s Malangayano village, Zhiri. A Mujahid was  injured in the encounter but the number of dead and wounded invaders is not  known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6112:deadly-fighting-takes-place-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly fighting takes place in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 April 2011 16:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 02 – Reports from Zhiri say that yesterday afternoon, a US foot  patrol came under an armed Mujahideen attack in Zhiri’s Sanghisar area causing  the invaders deadly casualties but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6116:invaders-tank-hits-roadside-bomb&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders tank hits roadside bomb</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 April 2011 16:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 02 – In Arghasan district’s Spini Garhi, a roadside bomb  completely destroyed a US tank at around 01:00 pm, instantly killing all  invaders inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6111:mujahideen-kill-2-local-police-in-maiwand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 2 local police in Maiwand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 April 2011 16:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 02 – Mujahideen seized a motorcycle and 2 Kalashnikovs from 2  local police puppets that were gunned down and killed Kaj Karez area of Maiwand  district late yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6114:american-terrorists-suffer-fatal-losses-in-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American terrorists suffer fatal losses in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 April 2011 16:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 02 – At 02:00 pm, US medical helicopters arrived at the scene of  an IED blast which killed and wounded dozens of American terrorists after it  exploded on their foot patrol in Zangawat’s Ghargyano area, Panjwaee district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6118rotesters-death-toll-hits-55-as-protest-campaign-against-burning-holy-quran-ongoing-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Protesters death toll hits 80 in protest campaign against burning Holy Quran in  Kandahar</a>
*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 April 2011 16:40 Imran Khalil
KANDAHAR, Apr. 02 – The reports sate that a large-scale protest by Afghan masses  held in Kandahar city and was in progress through much of the day that unfolded  on Saturday, April 02, 2011 at about 9:00 am, our correspondents said from  Kandahar. Thousand of angry Afghans took to the street protests the most inhuman  and wicked act and unforgettable crime of burning Holy Quran, a flagrant  blasphemy of the Muslims, most respected and holiest Book, an insult to the  entire Muslim world by a savage Pop in Florida, US state. The protesters  gathered around the provincial governor office chanting anti-US slogans for  hours; in the mean time, the puppet police opened fire on the civilians  martyring some 10 Afghans and wounding more than 80, while the protest was  ongoing.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6113:5-local-police-killed-and-wounded-in-dahrawod&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 local police killed and wounded in Dahrawod</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 April 2011 16:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Apr. 02 – 5 local police onboard their vehicle were killed and wounded  at 06:0 pm yesterday when an IED ripped through it in Dahrawod district’s Tarwo  Obo area.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080100UTC Apr 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6144:heavy-mine-explosion-hits-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy mine explosion hits US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 April 2011 13:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 04 – At 03:00 pm yesterday, a heavy mine explosion hit a US foot  patrol in Nalgham area of Zhiri district but the number of killed and wounded is  not known however the invaders limbs and body parts are still lying at the  scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6165:kandahar-ana-check-post-comes-under-mujahideen-assault&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar: ANA check post comes under Mujahideen assault</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 April 2011 18:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 04 – An ANA puppet was killed and another wounded when their  check post, located in Mishan area of Panjwaee district came under an armed  Mujahideen assault last night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6164:explosion-in-panjwaee-hits-us-foot-patrol&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion in Panjwaee hits US foot patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 April 2011 18:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 04 – An IED planted by Mujahideen in Panjwaee’s Khanano village  detonated on a foot patrol of US invaders this afternoon but the number of  killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6188:kandahar-city-blast-hits-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar city blast hits police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 April 2011 08:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 06 – Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine on a police  vehicle in Kandahar city’s Loe Wiyala area, killing and wounding all 10 puppets  onboard at 12:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6195:us-tank-destroyed-in-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 April 2011 14:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 06 – A US tank was caught fire after being destroyed by an IED in  Zhiri’s Nada area, killing and wounding all inside late yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6211uppet-commander-killed-near-kandahar-city-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet commander killed near Kandahar city, vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 April 2011 07:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 07 – A puppet police commander Ghulam Muhammad Khan, who also  used to participate in night raids with the American terrorists was killed last  night at around 09:00 pm by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate who detonated a  remote-controlled IED on his vehicle in Sra Ghwandi area located near 8th Police  Housa. The blast happened when the mentioned commander was coming out a Canadian  invaders base in which 7 other puppets onboard the vehicle were also killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6212:american-offensive-repelled-by-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American offensive repelled by Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 April 2011 07:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 07 – American invaders tried twice yesterday to carry out an  offensive operation against Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Zhiri’s Nalgham  area but retreated both times after taking on fatal casualties. 2 Mujahideen  were injured the clashes but the number of killed and wounded enemy is not  known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6213:heavy-fighting-ongoing-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting ongoing in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 April 2011 07:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 07 – Reports arriving from Kandahar city say that at 09:00 am  this morning, 4 Martyrdom seeking Mujahideen, armed with heavy and light weapons  entered a police recruitment center, located in Qashla Jadeed area. Mujahideen  officials say that firstly a martyrdom seeking Mujahid blew up his explosive  laden vehicle at the front gate which opened the way for 3 others to enter and  start firing on the puppets inside. The fighting is still ongoing with great  ferocity and report will be updated as more news arrives.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6217:kandahar-fighting-still-continuing-after-3-hours&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar fighting still continuing after 3 hours</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 April 2011 08:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 07 – Mujahideen officials from Kandahar say that 2 of the 4  Mujahideen who stormed a police recruitment center located in Qashla Jadeed area  have taking up positions inside and are still fighting the puppets while the  enemy helicopters are patrolling the skies and the area has been cordoned off  from the public. Officials add that the first Mujahid embraced martyrdom (may  Allah grant him the highest ranks in Jannah) after detonating his explosive  laden vehicle at the entrance gate of the center while the second blew up his  explosive belt after firing on the puppets inside the base. There are no  confirmed reports on the number of dead and wounded enemy personnel however  their details will be posted as more news arrives.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6220:more-than-a-dozen-invaders-killed-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> More than a dozen invaders killed in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 April 2011 12:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 07 – Reports from Panjwaee district say that dozens of US  invaders landed by helicopters in Mooshan area on Tuesday night but fled the  area today after at least 13 of them lost their lives while several others were  wounded from 5 IED blasts and Mujahideen armed attacks. It is said that 3  Mujahideen were also wounded in the clashes.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6228:38-puppets-killed-and-wounded-in-kandahar-city-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 38 enemy soldiers killed and wounded in Kandahar city attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 April 2011 18:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 07 – Earlier today in Maiwand Zone, located near Qashla Jadeed  area in the east of Kandahar city, which was also used as a police recruitment  center and housed NDS agents and foreign troops was stormed by 4 Martyrdom  seeking lions of Islamic Emirate (Sayed Muhammad, Hafiz Abdullah, Abu Bakr and  Zalmai) as a result twenty seven puppet and invaders were killed and wounded. It  is said that 4 NDS officers were also amongst the dead. Firstly Sayed Muhammad,  a resident of Helmand detonated his explosive laden vehicle at the front gate of  the center and then 2 other martyrdom seeking Mujahideen (Hafiz Abdullah and Abu  Bakr) attacked and killed the puppet and foreign troops stationed in the bridges  on the compound walls. The Mujahideen than took over the enemy positions and  started firing RPG and heavy machine gun rounds on the enemy soldiers in the  barracks underneath. Reports say that after 4 hours, the 2 Mujahideen carried  out their Martyrdom operations one after the other. A car bomb in the compound  parking lot was detonated an hour later which destroyed most of the vehicles.  Reports add that the last Mujahid (Zalmai), who was also a resident of this city  carried out his martyrdom operation after detonating his explosive laden  ambulance in the midst of the enemy who were busy helping their dead and  wounded, causing more deadly casualties and damages. It is said that in the  successful operation and the 5 blasts, 7 enemy military and logistical vehicles  inside and most of the infrastructure was destroyed besides dozens of enemy  personnel killed and wounded. It is also worth mentioning that this center was  considered one of the biggest and most important centers in the south for  foreign troops, NDS agents and which was also used a police recruitment center.  The stooge government officials have also admitted to the death of 2 foreign  troops besides 20 local security forces being killed and wounded in the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6176:mujahideen-kill-2-coward-minions&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 2 coward minions</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 April 2011 08:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 05 – 2 puppet police were killed in Shahjoe bazaar last night after  Mujahideen carried out an armed attack on their foot patrol. An innocent  civilian was martyred and another wounded by the cowardly minions who randomly  shot at the surrounding areas.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6178:enemy-vehicle-seized-in-attack-on-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy vehicle seized in attack on convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 April 2011 17:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 05 – Earlier today, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate seized a security  puppets vehicle in an attack on a NATO logistical convoy in Shahjoe district  while travelling on Kandahar-Herat main highway. 1 puppet was killed in the  assault while the rest managed to escape unharmed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6189:in-fighting-between-police-in-qalat&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> In-fighting between police in Qalat</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 April 2011 08:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 06 – Heavy in-fighting broke out inside a police academy in Qalat  city yesterday afternoon and lasted till around dusk time however there are no  confirmed reports about the number casualties.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6141:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-in-support-of-the-demonstrations-against-the-burning-of-the-quran&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Support of th(e)  Demonstrations Against the Burning of the Holy Quran</a>* - <a href="http://jihadology.net/2011/04/04/new-statement-from-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-in-support-of-the-demonstrations-against-the-burning-of-the-holy-quran/"> Text of statement at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 04 April 2011 06:40

<em>Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Support of th Demonstrations  Against the Burning of the Holy Quran</em>

Two week ago, an ignorant American pastor, Terry Jones, set fire to pages and a  copy of the Holy Quran in Florida. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan condemned  this despicable act in clear words after the incident. It was most appropriate  for the American government and the world, as a whole, that they should have  assumed a united stance against this abhorrent action and indicated that it was  a clear violation of the belief of 1.5 billion inhabitants (Muslims) of the  world and should have called for a harsh punishment for the perpetrators. But  the American rulers and a number of other governments of the world neither  showed any strong reaction nor condemned this wicked act openly. Rather they  defended the blasphemy under the so-called freedom of speech and belief.

The Afghan believing and Mujahid people, as a committed and pious nation,  consider it their legitimate right to defend their belief and sacncrosant and  lay down their lives in the way of its cause. Similarly, the Afghans have seen  the invading forces, committing desecration of the Holy Quran in prisons and  during house searching time and again. However, the recent incident of the  burring of the Holy Quran has caused great pain to the Afghans. Therefore, as a  last option of solution, they resorted to launching demonstrations and protests,  causing small and vast demonstrations to be taken out in all parts of the  country from the north to the south of the country. The demonstrations are still  going on.

The Afghan people in the last few days showed that they would never remain  indifferent as regards their sacrosanct but are ready to offer every sacrifice  in their defense. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan considers the Islamic  enthusiasm, ideological conscience and resurgence shown by the Afghan people, as  a matter of pride and satisfaction and commends the efforts made and the  sacrifices offered in the cause of the Holy Quran. The Islamic Emirate,  meanwhile, condemns the conduct of the police force of the Kabul Puppet  Administration with the common people during the recent demonstrations.

Two days ago in Balkh province and yesterday in Kandahar city, police opened  fire at the defenseless demonstrator’s pointblank, at the bidding of their  foreign masters. As a result, many of our countrymen were either martyred or  injured. The common people and journalists, who were present at the spot,  witnessed this abhorrent act of police with their own eyes. The police claimed  that there were armed opposition members among the demonstrators. However, there  is not an iota of truth in the claim. Contrarily, this brutal act on the part of  the domestic hirelings further unveiled their real feature and people came to  know that the so-called Afghan national army and police will obviously choose  the side of the crusaders whenever a clash occurs between the Muslims and the  crusaders.

We are of the opinion that the Americans intentionally wanted to cause pain and  agony to the hearts of the believing people by opting to burn the Holy Quran.  Now they are bent on martyring the brave Afghans who have risen in support of  the Holy Quran and thus want to give full vent to their feeling of failure and  humiliation at the battle field by avenging themselves on the Afghans. However,  they should know, their despicable and inhumane action will yield them nothing.  But rather it will cause awakening in the Islamic Ummah, particularly, among the  Afghan miserable people, so they would plainly identify the enemies of their  sacrosanct and values and their surrogates and confront them with strong  determination, prudence and planning.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Apr 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
102055UTC Apr 11* 
  
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6268:blast-hits-canadian-patrol&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits Canadian patrol</a> *(<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/52715469/CDNS-BLAST-PATROL-VOJENG-102040UTC-APR-11">Screen  capture of statement at non-terrorist site</a>)


> *Saturday, 09 April 2011 09:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Apr. 09 – Invaders medical helicopters arrived at Dand’s Faqirzo  village to airlift the dead and wounded Canadian invaders whose numbers are not  known after an IED detonated on their foot patrol at 09:00 am this morning. A  Similar blast yesterday also hit a US foot patrol in the mentioned village but  the number of killed and wounded is not known.*


* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6251:us-tank-eliminated-in-shahwalikot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank eliminated in Shahwalikot</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 April 2011 12:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 08 – An IED explosion hit and destroyed a US tank, killing and  wounding all invades onboard at 11:00 am in Shahwalikot’s Sozniyano area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6260:mujahideen-in-shahwalikot-take-over-puppet-check-post&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Shahwalikot take over puppet check post</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 April 2011 16:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 08 – A check post belonging to road security check post in  Shahwalikot’s Karez area was taken over by Mujahideen, killing all 5 puppets  inside and seizing their weapons and equipment inside last night. A Mujahid was  also hurt in the successful assault and the check post was later torched.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6286:2-us-tank-eliminated-by-anti-tank-mines&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 US tank eliminated by anti-tank mines</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 09 April 2011 16:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 09 – Reports from Ma’ruf district say that a US tank was  destroyed by an anti-tank mine at around 05:00 pm yesterday and half an hour  later another one was destroyed similarly while trying to take away the wreckage  of the first tank. All invaders inside the tanks were killed and wounded but  their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6291:nds-agent-and-5-gunmen-killed-in-bomb-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NDS agent and 5 gunmen killed in bomb blast</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 09 April 2011 18:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 09 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Spin Boldak district  detonated a remote-controlled mine in the gate of Custom house building near  Waish bazaar at 05:00 pm today from which the district’s NDS (local spy agency)  official (Abdulbaqi) along with 5 other police were killed besides an oil tanker  and enemy watch towers nearby catching fire, the flames of which could still be  seen at dusk time. It is said that US invaders also suffered casualties in the  explosion as they were present in and around the building at the time of the  blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6292olice-vehicle-blown-to-bits-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle blown to bits in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 09 April 2011 18:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 09 – All 4 puppet police onboard their vehicle were killed and  wounded after an IED at 08:00 pm hit and destroyed their vehicle in Lomrhi  Durahi area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6297:mujahideen-ambush-police-patrol-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen ambush police patrol in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 10 April 2011 09:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 10 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate last night in Kandahar city’s  Khwaja area ambushed a police patrol in which 1 vehicle was destroyed by RPG  fire besides 7 puppets killed and wounded. It is said that the puppets officer  also lost his life in the incident.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6301:4-high-ranking-nds-agents-killed-in-kandahar-city-attack-on-joint-enemy-base&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 high ranking NDS agents killed in Kandahar city attack on joint enemy base</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 10 April 2011 09:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 10 – The attack last Thursday on a joint military and recruitment  center known as Maiwand zone, which housed foreign invaders, ANA soldiers, NDS  agents and police by 4 heroes of Islamic Emirate caused the enemy grave damage  and casualties including 38 dead of which the stooge regime also accepted the  death of 2 invaders including 21 puppets killed and wounded. Our latest  information add that 4 high ranking NDS (local spy agency) agents like Nadir  Mudir Shahri and Ghafar, both residents of Moshaan area of Panjwaee district,  Suboor, resident of Panjwaee district center and Qahir Khan, a resident of  Kandahar city were also killed in the successful operation. It is worth  mentioning that this is not the first time the so called government of Kandahar  and the free press have been silent about the death of famous officers but a  blast at the start of this month on a police vehicle also killed a famous and  brutal commander (Mandi), in the funeral of which these puppets took part but  remained muted.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6241:blast-in-shomolzo-hits-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Shomolzo hits police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 April 2011 07:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 08 – Mujahideen in Shomolzo’s Kala Rasheed area detonated a  remote-controlled IED on border police patrol vehicle at 04:00 pm yesterday,  killing and wounding all inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6242olice-vehicle-destroyed-by-land-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle destroyed by land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 April 2011 07:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 08 – A police military convoy was passing on the road through Marghi  village of Shomolzo district when a land mine ripped through and destroyed one  of their vehicles, killing and wounding all 6 puppets inside including their  commander.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6248:roadside-bomb-detonates-on-road-security-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb detonates on road security vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 08 April 2011 12:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 08 – At around 12:00 pm today in Seyuri district’s Kochni Shar area,  Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine on a road security puppets,  killing and wounding all inside.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120040UTC Apr 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6333:commander-malang-gunned-down-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander Malang gunned down in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 11 April 2011 14:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 11 – Malang, a notorious commander, the head of a 20 man group  working for the American invaders in Amir-ul-Mu’mineen’s previous house and one  of the persons always taking part with the invaders during night raids on  innocent people’s homes was gunned down and killed along with 2 of his gunmen at  around dusk time yesterday while walking along in Brishnakot area of Kandahar  city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6330:mujahideen-kill-2-invaders-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 2 invaders in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 11 April 2011 14:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 11 – 2 American terrorists were killed and 1 severely wounded in  a firefight which broke out at 10:00 pm last night after Mujahideen attacked the  invaders foot patrol in Charbagh’s Baba Ghazi Ghwandi, Arghandab. A Mujahid was  also martyred in the clash.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6318:mujahideen-clash-with-invaders-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with invaders in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 11 April 2011 08:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 11 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate clashed with US invaders  yesterday afternoon in Panjwaee’s Zangawat area, causing the enemy deadly  casualties however their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6315:mujahideen-in-zhiri-drive-back-enemy-offensive&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zhiri drive back enemy offensive</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 11 April 2011 08:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 11 – US invaders fled from Nalgham area of Zhiri district after  suffering fatal casualties at the hands of Mujahideen attacks while trying to  carry out an operation in the mentioned area at around 03:00 pm yesterday.  Mujahideen later on seized some equipment left behind by the enemy.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6334:bomb-blast-kills-and-wounds-7-ana-puppets-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb blast kills and wounds 7 ANA puppets, vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 11 April 2011 14:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Apr. 11 – In Uruzgan provincial capital Terenkot city, a bomb blast hit  and destroyed an ANA vehicle this afternoon, killing and wounding all 7 puppets  onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6320:3-police-were-killed-by-roadside-bomb&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 police killed by roadside bomb</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 11 April 2011 08:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Apr. 11 – 3 puppet police were killed at 12:00 pm in Terenkot city’s  Sarmarghab area by a roadside bomb which destroyed their vehicle while on their  way to a nearby check post.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6314:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-civilian-casualties-and-losses-at-the-hand&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding Civilian Casualties  and Losses at the hand of the Enemy.</a>* - <a href="http://jihadology.net/2011/04/11/new-statement-from-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-civilian-casualties-and-losses-at-the-hand-of-the-enemy/"> Full text at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 11 April 2011 07:22

Recently, a new increase has been noticed in civilian’s casualties at the hands  of the invaders and their surrogates in different regions of Afghanistan,  occurred as a result of blind bombardment, night raids, pointblank firing and  other various attacks and brutalities. A great number of civilian Afghans fall  prey to these atrocities on day to day basis.

From the beginning of the current year, Americans have martyred and wounded a  great number of innocent Afghans in Helmand, Kahdahar, Kunduz, Kunar, Laghman,  Khust provinces and other areas of the country during operations and attacks. On  18 February last, Americans martyred more than 100 civilians , many of them  children, in Ghazi Abad , Kunar province as a result of a brutal bombardment. A  few days after the event, the Americans repeated the crime in Manugai district  of the province by killing nine innocent children. Similarly, Americans nights  raids and bombardment have been continuing in most parts of south, east-south  and far-flung eastern regions of the country, causing high civilian casualties  every day. Unfortunately, even 10% of the casualties are not reported in the  media. Below, we are going to mention some of the casualties that have been  reported in the media:

January: On January 2, during American aerial bombardment in Shal area of Asmar  district, Kunar province, two children including a women were martyred while on  January 8, three civilians martyred in Tary area, Manugai district, Kunar  province as a result of bombardment. On January 16, four civilians lost their  lives during aerial bombardment in Juzareen village, Tangai Dara, Sayed Abad  district, Maidan Wardack province. Similarly, on 24 January, in Pulle Alam area  of Logar province; two of our common countrymen were martyred in a mountain when  they were busy extracting construction stones.

February: On February 4, the invaders martyred two civilians in Lalpura  district, Nangarhar province and on 6 February, four civilians were martyred in  Khakraze district, Kahdahar province. On February 8 , in Gerishk district,  Helmand province, four civilians were martyred while on 9 February, two  commoners fell victim in Andar district, Ghazni province. on February 9 , six  common Afghans were martyred in Musa Kala district, Helmand province. On  February 16, four members of a family including the father Haji Abdul Khaliq and  his three sons were martyred in Navi district of Helmand province. On February  21, six civilians were martyred in Khugiani district, Nengarhar province while  on 23 February, three common Afghans were martyred in Marja district, Helmand  province. On 24 February, five civilians lost their lives at the hand of the  enemy in Allah Sai district, Kapisa province.

March: On March 5, the invaders martyred three civilians in Jaga Kalla village  Nader Shah Kut district of Khust province and detained nine other villagers. On  March 8, the invaders martyred two commoners in Kharutu village, Charkh  district, Logar province. In addition to this, about 52 civilians were killed by  the invaders in different villages of Sangin district, Helmand province during  night raids and bombardment. On 10 March, they martyred 3 civilians in Sangisar  area, Zery district, Kandhar province. On 15 March, two civilians were martyred  by the enemy in Chawki district, Kunar province. On March 16 the invaders  martyred 15 civilians including women and children in Shaigal district, Kunar  province. On 24 March, they martyred 5 common Afghans in Marja, Helmand  province. On 27 March, the invaders attacked a passenger’s bus in Nawzad  district, Helmand province, martyring 7 passengers and injuring 8 others. On 29  March, they martyred four civilians in Gushtipa district, Jouzjan province.

Recently, as the people took to the streets in different cities of the country,  following the burning of the Glorious Quran by an American pastor, the enemy  found a (new) chance to avenge themselves on the civilians. The enemy troops,  mercilessly and repeatedly opened fire on the defenseless civilians in Mazari  Sharif, Kandahar and other cities of the country, martyring and injuring a great  number of civilians.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan strongly condemns this criminal act of the  internal and external enemies as regards the civilian Afghans and considers it  as a despicable act of violation of human rights.

In view of the above –mentioned realities, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  calls on the International Community and on human rights watch entities to feel  their responsibilities and fully utilize their potential for the protection of  the lives of the civilian Afghans.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan wants to register its protest against the  unfair demeanor of the United Nations and the human rights and other  organizations which always and solely point their finger to the Mujahideen when  it comes to the issue of civilian’s casualties. They should make clear and  transparent their stance regarding the genocide now going on at the hands of the  enemy and they also should unambiguously condemn these wicked acts

To end, the leadership of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan extends their deep  condolence to all those Afghans who have lost their nears and dears or have been  injured during the recent battles and aerial bombardment of the enemy. May  Allah, the Almighty accept in His Sight their martyrdom and injuries and may  Allah ( SwT) put an end to the dominance of the invaders and the internal enemy  over this soil as soon as possible. Amen.

<em>The Leadership
Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
132140UTC Apr 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6343:attack-on-convoy-eliminated-4-vehicles-and-13-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Attack on convoy eliminated 4 vehicles and 13 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 April 2011 08:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 12 – Mujahideen ambushed a NATO logistical convoy passing on Kabul-Kandahar  main highway through Shahr Safa district’s Sangar Manda area at around 07:00 pm  last night. It is said that 2 large enemy vehicles and a corolla were destroyed  besides others badly damaged, killing 13 security puppets and drivers.  Mujahideen also clashed with enemy reinforcements but the number of killed and  wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6358:martyrdom-attack-in-kandahar-kills-and-wounds-15-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Martyrdom attack in Kandahar kills and wounds 15 US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 April 2011 07:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 13 – At around 05:00 pm yesterday (Apr. 12), a hero of Islamic  Emirate (Raheemullah) who was also a resident of Zhiri district carried out a  martyrdom attack on American terrorists in Panjwaee district’s Taloqan area.  Reports say that the brave Mujahid blew up his explosives vest in the middle of  the invaders foot patrol, killing 8 and fatally wounding 7 others. The barbaric  invaders blindly shot into the surrounding areas in retaliation, wounding 4  innocent civilians.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6362:blasts-hit-us-patrols-2-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts hit US patrols, 2 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 April 2011 07:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 13 – A US patrol passing through Zhiri’s Nalgham area was hit  with by an IED explosion at 03:00 pm yesterday but the number of killed and  wounded is not known. Similarly, 2 US invaders were killed and another fatally  wounded by a similar attack on their foot patrol at around 02:00 pm yesterday in  the mentioned area’s Haji Abdullah Aka village.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6363:roadside-bomb-in-panjwaee-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb in Panjwaee destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 April 2011 07:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 13 – At around 04:00 pm yesterday, a US tank was destroyed by a  roadside bomb, killing and wounding all invaders onboard near Panjwaee district  center.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6370:a-strategic-agreement-or-a-shameful-deal-on-the-independence-of-a-free-people&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> A Strategic Agreement or a Shameful Deal on the Independence of a Free People.</a>* -  <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/52956863/A-Strategic-Agreement-or-a-Shameful-Deal-on-the-Independence-of-a-Free-People">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 April 2011 14:11

Once again reports have appeared in the media, following the previous rumors  that the Kabul regime is going to sign Afghanistan’s strategic agreement with  America. Karzai, Head of the Kabul Puppet Regime disclosed this in his recent  assertions that he would convene a Loya Jirgah ( a grand tribal council) to  endorse a long-term partnership with America, apparently in an effort to give  legality to the agreement.

In fact, Karzai’s utterance is a repeat of the remarks of American rulers who  sometimes ago said that they wanted establishment of permanent bases in  Afghanistan. However, Karzai being aware of the mentality of the Afghan people,  wants to sell it (the idea of establishment of permanent bases) to the Afghans  under a relatively misleading title of Strategic Partnership.

We believe, the Americans want to have the Jirgah convened by their puppets to  approve the strategic agreement, since they have already failed in their  endeavor to maintain occupation of Afghanistan. Thus, the Americans are trying  to pave the way for their long-term presence, establishment of permanent  (military) garrisons and maintenance of the occupation of the country.  Therefore, we can say the newly-started hot discussion is no more than shackles  aimed at depriving the believing Afghan people of independence and Afghanistan  of its valor and pride and ultimately, aimed at subjugating the Afghans. Every  effort must be made to comprehend this and prevent it from being implemented.

Certainly, occupation of a country or a given people and, for that matter,  unlawful presence of troops on a soil, be it for a short period, has no  justification whatsoever, under any human law. Therefore, the same naturally  applies to a deal, trading on the independence of a people for a long period or  in that context, usurping a land is never acceptable.

We believe this is not only a disservice to the Afghan people but also not  tolerable at regional and world’s level. We would like to remind the Afghan  people as regards this conspiracy to understand the sensitivity and dept of the  matter. The Americans have a plan up their sleeves, intending to include our  Muslim people and the proud country in the list of their banana republics and  colonies. On the one hand, this is a mockery against our Islamic tenets and  national values. On the other hand, it will leave, in the long term, a  destructive impact on all aspects including the political, religious, cultural  and other facets of the country. The Afghan people should stand firmly and  bravely against the endorsement of the strategic agreement by the Jirgah. They  ought to realize the planners, campaigners, participants and helpers of the  Jirgah as historical traitors of the sacred religion and country and should  fulfill their religious and national obligation in this regard.

All the countries of the world and the region better understand the meaning  of freedom and slavery. They should thwart this hatch-up treason which is now in  the making against the Afghan people. No law, whether a Divine or human, allows  them to remain a mere spectators while this shameful deal morphs into its  climax.

The occupation of Afghanistan and the presence of American permanent bases here  will have its direct (negative) effect on the regional stability and the  equilibrium of the situation.

We all know, Afghanistan is not the only target of the Americans but they want  to use this country as a springboard, intending to extend their colonial  tentacles at the region after securing their feet in Afghanistan. Thenceforth,  they would pose threats to their regional rivals. Similarly, governments of the  Islamic World, universal organizations and the UNO should not remain silent as  regards this issue. They should not allow the Americans conspiracy about the  permanent occupation of Afghanistan, a free country, take shape.

The Islamic Emirate strongly condemns this new plot, hatched and worked out by  the enemy. The Islamic Emirate reminds the rulers of the Kabul Puppet Regime  that you will never be able to change the fate of independence of the proud  nation by launching these efforts. You should know that, aforetime, the British  puppets and the communist surrogates of the former Soviet Union did plunge into  these endeavors but yielded nothing except humiliation and historical stigma.  (This time too) the nation and history will write you down as national traitors.</blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160045UTC Apr 11[*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6435:breaking-news-kandahar-police-chief-killed-in-martyrdom-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Breaking news: Kandahar police chief killed in Martyrdom attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 15 April 2011 14:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 15 – Reports arriving from Kandahar city say that Khan Muhammad, the provincial police chief was standing in the front gate of the police headquarters along with several of his personnel when a Mujahid of Islamic Emirate (Abdullah) carried out a martyrdom attack on them. It is said that the police chief was killed in the blast along with 12 of his body guards and high ranking police officials also killed and wounded. Khan Muhammad was a resident of Arghandab district who was appointed as the provincial police chief in September 2010. The aforementioned person was a well-known gunman even at the time when Taliban’s Islamic Movement was in power and was later on removed from all posts by the Americans after using him for their goals. Khan Muhammad once again decided to help the American invaders in the later years by accepting the position of provincial police chief and promised to clear Kandahar city from the presence of Mujahideen after the invading forces came under extreme pressure from Mujahideen strikes and were unable to bring the province under their control after repeated operations. The head of Mujahideen operations in Kandahar city (Haji Ahmad Saeed), in an interview with Alemarah had personally asked Khan Muhammad to stop helping the invaders and sit back in his home or else he would become Mujahideen’s top priority. After this warning, Khan Muhammad was targeted 3 times but managed to survive each time however was killed in today’s detailed plan. Islamic Emirate once again invites all those working for the defeated invaders under the names of local police or other armed groups to lay down their weapons so not to become Mujahideen targets and warns, if they continue with their actions then their fate will be that of Khan Muhammad, God willing.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6383:7-joint-enemy-dead-in-kandahar-city-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 joint enemy dead in Kandahar city attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 April 2011 08:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 14 – A joint US-Police patrol near Chinese Hospital of Kandahar city were attacked by Mujahideen, killing 3 puppets and 4 invaders.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6402:6-invaders-killed-4-fatally-wounded-in-kandahar-city-martyrdom-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 invaders killed, 4 fatally wounded in Kandahar city martyrdom attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 April 2011 14:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 14 – At least 6 American invaders were killed and 4 fatally wounded at around 09:45 am this morning in the heart of Kandahar city when a martyrdom seeking Mujahideen Noorullah, a resident of Panjwaee district detonated his explosives vest in the front door of a PRT office located near 6th Naiha court house. It is said that enemy vehicles parked round the building at the time of the attack were also destroyed and badly damaged.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6391:3-ana-puppets-killed-as-mujahideen-detonated-land-mine-n-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 ANA puppets killed as Mujahideen detonated land mine n vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 April 2011 09:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 14 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a remote-controlled mine late yesterday afternoon on an ANA vehicle in Dand’s Lal Qala area, killing 3 puppets onboard and seriously wounding 4 others.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6418:2-invaders-killed-in-zhiri-while-uprooting-trees&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 invaders killed in Zhiri while uprooting trees</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 15 April 2011 07:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 15 – At least 2 American terrorists were killed when an IED detonated on them while uprooting innocent villagers trees in Solghi area of Zhiri district at 04:00 pm yesterday. It is worth mentioning that the invaders have been uprooting locals trees besides razing their homes in their recent barbaric operations.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6385:kandahar-city-ied-attack-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar city IED attack destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 April 2011 08:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Apr. 14 – A US patrol tank was destroyed in an IED attack in Kandahar city’s 3rd Naiha area, killing and wounding all inside yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6381:blast-in-terenkot-kills-and-wounds-6-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Terenkot kills and wounds 6 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 14 April 2011 08:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Apr. 14 – At least 6 US invaders were killed and wounded in Dajoz area near Terenkot city at 11:00 am yesterday after stepping on a land mine.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6436:us-tank-destroyed-in-explosion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed in explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 15 April 2011 14:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Apr. 15 – A US tank in Hassan Khel area Shahjoe district was destroyed by a land mine, killing and wounding all invaders onboard yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

